# silly question about onesies and cloth diapers



## bobamama

I am totally new to cloth diapering. After HOURS and HOURS of research online, I finally ordered a nice newborn/small stash of CPFs and various covers.

I recently came across a post in which a mama mentioned something about cutting and hemming up her onesies to turn them into t-shirts so that they will be compatible with the bulky covers. This got me wondering... can you put onesies on over a CD cover? Or is it too bulky? I feel so silly because this never occured to me before reading this post. Here I have a whole drawer full of onesies, and I'm wondering if I'll even be able to use them. I haven't received my package containing the covers yet so I have no idea if they are typically too bulky for use under onesies and other nb clothing.

Could you experienced mamas let me know how you dress your baby when using CPFs and covers? Do you usually leave your baby just in a tshirt and cover (assuming it's warm enough to do so), and is it a challenge to find clothing that will fit over the diaper cover?

Thanks!


----------



## iowaorganic

usually I just get thier clothes a size bigger to accomodate for the bulk. it really isn't a big deal. some covers are trimmer than others. The trimmest ones I have are bumkins.

even if you have a whole drawer of tiny onsies- your new baby will still fit in them and cds. new babies are tiny.


----------



## Shelsi

:


----------



## mommy777

I never had any trouble with onesies and cloth diapers. If you do, you can buy onesie extenders.


----------



## lyttlewon

I use onesies. As much as I don't like Gerber their onesies are sized very long in the torso and I use those in DS's true size. In the winter I just put a long sleeved shirt over the top. You can also get crotch extenders.


----------



## christamom

We often just let our LO run around with a t-shirt and a fitted diaper and no cover, so for this reason onsies don't work. When we're out and about onsies work great with our pocket diapers. It just depends on your preferences.


----------



## katie9143

if you want to use the small onsies that you already have - which probably will end up being a bit "short" with the cloth, you can totally get some onsie extenders. i have seen them in a few place, you should google it. they will also come in handy if you have a tall babe!

here i found some, there are other sites too

http://www.bestbabygear.com/gaex.html


----------



## bobamama

thanks everyone!


----------



## janasmama

Carter's onsies have always worked for me when using PF's and SWW. They might grow out of them a little early but I have never had to buy and extenders.


----------



## KodyAnn

Isobel lives in either a Carter's onesie or a Gerber one - tho I find the Carter's ones to fit better over her CDB (we use CPF's and covers or pockets for her). I do tend to buy her pants a little bigger, though, and her sleepers too. But, at her age (5mo) it's always best to have her clothes too roomy rather than too small since she grows so fast.
Emma started outgrowing onesies in length a while ago, so we don't use them for her (altho, she is 2yo and they're kind of hard to find in 3T+ sizes...). However, for her pants I've always had to buy them big to accommodate her thunder thighs, so they've worked well over her CDB too (we use fitteds and covers for her).


----------



## g&a

If DD is wearing pants I just don't do up the onesie and tuck it in to the pants.
Or use one size larger.
Or convert them into t-shirts.

I tend to put DD in a t-shirt (or onesie with tails flying) and a diaper (no cover) at home. When out I put a cover on and usually babylegs. They are great for CDing.

g.


----------



## Justmee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy777* 
I never had any trouble with onesies and cloth diapers. If you do, you can buy onesie extenders.









:

Honestly if it's not pulling over the CD it's not pulling over a disposie either IME. I usually pin the diaper and use a PUL cover over when out, no cover at home. If the diaper is that bulky I just don't snap the onesie. I have no energy to sew shirts he outgrows in 2 months MAX, and I actually like onesies because it keeps the tummy covered.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

yeah worst case scenrio we go up a size or two...then when ds outgrow a onesie and cd sometime it will still fit with a sposie, so we keep it around for a sposie day (like today when dp told me "of course i'll dry the diapers" last night, and forgot!)


----------



## pamama

I've never had any trouble using onsies with cd's. Carter's tend to run long and fit well over cd's. My little one now still fits in 0-3 month size onsies (some of them even fit over her bigger night diaper) and she's almost 6 months old. LOL! Okay, she is a small baby, but you really won't know till baby gets here what size or shape they'll be.
Having said that, I really prefer t-shirts, especially when we're around the house and in the summer. It's just easier and faster not to have to snap and unsnap all the time for frequent changes. Or maybe I'm just lazy! LOL!


----------



## rocketgirl96

I've never had any trouble either and my LO is definitely long in the torso. He has been able to wear clothes pretty much true to size. He's almost 4 months now and he can still fit in some of his 0-3 months clothing. As with all clothes (baby or not) they fit differently and so your LO is going to grow out of some sooner than expected and stay in some longer than expected. But I've never had to buy extenders, although they are a good idea if you have a long torso baby like mine. I might look into that.









Christine


----------



## elisent

Onesies fit fine over cloth diapers for my five month old. I do prefer t-shirts so I can put him in just the shirt and diaper to show it off.


----------



## Teenytoona

Of course, some onsies are really cute. But I like to use t-shirts, in part to show off the diaper. I like the idea of converting onsies into T shirts, of course if you've got those sorts of abilities.


----------



## Kaci2005

I've always wanted to take dd out of the house in just a t-shirt and diaper to show the cute diaper off, but always wondered what people would think. Has anyone ever looked at you strange or said anything about your baby only having a t-shirt on? I think it's fine, especially where I live where it HOT! But I would worry some grandma or other opinionated person would say something and p!ss me off.


----------



## bobamama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaci2005* 
I've always wanted to take dd out of the house in just a t-shirt and diaper to show the cute diaper off, but always wondered what people would think. Has anyone ever looked at you strange or said anything about your baby only having a t-shirt on? I think it's fine, especially where I live where it HOT! But I would worry some grandma or other opinionated person would say something and p!ss me off.

I think it's adorable to have baby out in just a t-shirt and diaper. Esp if it's a cloth diaper with one of those cute and colorful covers!

So I have another question: several of you have mentioned that at home you have your babe in just a cloth diaper without a cover. I didn't know this was possible, I thought you always need a cover to avoid messes. Is this not true? Can you really get away with just a CPF at home?


----------



## kiarox2002

:


----------



## KodyAnn

If the CPF is fastened securely enough, I don't use a cover when I'm at home. Emma's using the potty most of the time, so for her it's just protection for my floors (I let her run around the house in a t-shirt and just a diaper most of the time).
I haven't let Isobel go coverless very long because her poops are massive and explosive, though if I do get her CPF on securely enough I can let her sit in her bouncy or in her PnP w/o a cover.
I know people who only use covers when they go out or of the day isn't too warm. If the weather ever warms up here, I'll be one of those people so that my girls can have some air on their tushies instead of sitting in a PUL cover all day.

When it's warm, I'll let Isobel go in just a t-shirt and a diaper when we go out - or just a onesie snapped over a diaper. We have some really stinkin' cute covers, so I plan on showing them off as much as possible. I'll let Emma just wear her diaper under a dress, for example, w/o the coordinating panties, etc, but don't let her out in public w/just a diaper and t-shirt. Just personal preference, no real reason other than that.


----------



## ibusymomto5

I've never had any trouble using onesies with prefolds and covers. Carters seem to be cut pretty generously in the length, but I've used all different brands with no trouble whatsoever. I've never needed the extenders, and several of my kids have even had long torsos.


----------



## fionamom

i think some of the newborn stuff was too small for prefolds with covers. now i tend to skip the covers at home and sometimes i snap the onesies over them and then the onesie gets wets very quickly,but I don't like my covers. I don't recomend doing this at all, it is just an impractical thing I am doing lately! i agree with previous posts to size up in pants and onesies. I also use sposies with some outfits. pants with elastic waists and roomy cuts are best. and babylegs are awesome and fun and nice for the frequent changing that my prefolds need.


----------



## PatchChild

The other wonderful thing I've found are onsie extenders. Small fabric strips with snaps on both ends. It makes the onsie longer so it fits longer, but best of all it makes it looser around the CD so there's less chance of wicking.


----------



## blizzard_babe

I'm just lucky, I guess... DS has a barrel chest/tummy and absolutely no butt. He'll be 5 weeks tomorrow and the smaller 3-6mo onesies fit him perfectly all around.


----------

